# MTB Sat, 5/19/12 early afternoon



## bvibert (May 18, 2012)

Anyone riding in the afternoon tomorrow?


----------



## o3jeff (May 18, 2012)

No, road ride in the morning. Either Cheshire or Farmington rail to trail.


----------



## wtcobb (May 18, 2012)

Hoping to get out, but I'm east of you. 

Anyone hitting the Fells?


----------



## mattm59 (May 18, 2012)

*real sure on Sunday*

but tomorrow I'm road riding up to Litchfield HS on the trek, watch the Berkshire league track and field championships and root on spawnAaron in shot and discus......fun ride, down 6 into Thomaston at 45 mph, then a 7 mile moderate grade climb up 254. Last year I was psyched for the 7 mile downhill coming home, but got poured on the whole way :blink:
I upgraded the fork on the trek, actually have lock-out now :beer:. That 3" bounce gets real annoying climbing PAVEMENT.


----------



## o3jeff (May 19, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> No, road ride in the morning. Either Cheshire or Farmington rail to trail.



Rode over my first squirrel today, he ended still running away.


----------



## severine (May 19, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Rode over my first squirrel today, he ended still running away.



That does not sound fun. I've had chipmunks try to dart into my wheels but no squirrels yet.


----------



## o3jeff (May 19, 2012)

severine said:


> That does not sound fun. I've had chipmunks try to dart into my wheels but no squirrels yet.



I've been slowing down to let them move and they always run right off the path so today I figured I wouldn't slow down anymore, well two were playing and they started going one way and then cut back under my tire. I turned to look and it hobbled off the trail and by the time I turned around and went back I couldn't find them. The old guy 20 yards up the trail was laughing about it though!

Just glad the wheel didn't throw it up into the spokes or gears


----------



## o3jeff (May 19, 2012)

Is this ride still on?


----------



## bvibert (May 19, 2012)

I'm about to start working on my bike, so no.  I'm planning on earlyish tomorrow instead.


----------



## o3jeff (May 19, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I'm about to start working on my bike, so no.  I'm planning on earlyish tomorrow instead.



Ok, I'll go find something else to do.


----------



## bvibert (May 19, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Ok, I'll go find something else to do.



My bike is done now. Drag your bike out tomorrow morning instead...


----------



## MR. evil (May 19, 2012)

bvibert said:


> My bike is done now. Drag your bike out tomorrow morning instead...



Where you riding and what time?


----------



## bvibert (May 19, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> Where you riding and what time?



Looks like I'm going to go for a ride with my wife instead


----------



## o3jeff (May 20, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> Where you riding and what time?



Rode ride on the Cheshire rail trail down to New Haven and back.


----------

